# Worst New Users of 2018



## Gordon Cole (Dec 1, 2018)

As the year draws to close, it's time to reflect on the things that defined it. As the flipside to my last thread, this is dedicated to the worst users of the year:

@Godzilla@1989 & @LaughingJoke, for shitting up the Moviebob thread to the point of unreadability via their barely literate autism.

@StarryGreenEyes95, for setting a new Halal record and for being a general attention whore.

@Hell0, who decided that going on a socking spree and getting permabanned was preferable to just waiting out a tempban that would've lasted a week at most.

@Ballzymaker94 & @NinFreakLan, for not getting the hint that being we.ens towards OPL will only end in failure.

@PantsFreeZone, for being a horrible /pol/ack by A&H standards, as well as internet tough guy shenanigans. 

The Zoosadist faildoxers, who's autistic Sherlock rp lead to them trying to track down dogfuckers via ice cream and fire ants.

Post your (least) favorites below!


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 1, 2018)

Can I post the majority of the posters in the Dee threads and anyone thinking riding his ass for literal hours in PMs is funny?


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 1, 2018)

Big Bad Brat said:


> Can I post the majority of the posters in the Dee threads and anyone thinking riding his ass for literal hours in PMs is funny?


I legitimately got scared when that thing (StarryGreenEyes95) followed me, so glad it changed it's mind afterwords.


----------



## Jaiman (Dec 1, 2018)

That one Asriel autist in my server who shat up the Zoosadism thread whining about "not all furries", then openly admitted to having sock accounts.


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 1, 2018)

@Hell0 no doubt in my mind, what a sperg.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 1, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> @StarryGreenEyes95, for setting a new Halal record and for being a general attention whore.



@Allen John Jones III, @Darkhusky88, and @darkshadowfox would all like a word about this assertion. I'm pretty sure Allen was halal'd in a matter of hours as was DSF, and DarkHusky/Sniffeh was probably around the same amount of time SGE95 took, maybe a tad longer.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 1, 2018)

@FatFuckFrank

He's such an obnoxious cunt, I wish he were dead!


----------



## Kamiii (Dec 1, 2018)

I was wrong, @Dee Price takes THIS trophy


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 1, 2018)

@Lillith1991
 For this lovely quote, and than surging out for being made fun of for power leveling.



Lillith1991 said:


> I've always found it hilarious I always got shit for not liking vaginas from straight women. They'd always throw huge bitch fits if I said anything bad about their cunts.
> 
> As a gay MtF tranny, I always loved dicks because they're just so much more appealing to vaginas. Even if I were topping someone, I'd prefer my bottom to have a dick, because vaginas are fucking disgusting.
> 
> I've always hated how vaginas smell and look. They look like soggy, rotting, roast beef.






Lillith1991 said:


> Vaginas are objectively the most disgusting thing about sex. The only things that comes out of buttholes is shit.
> 
> Yeast infections and periods are truly more disgusting than dealing with shit during sex.


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 1, 2018)

@Guardsman42 for that fake vigilante thread. Didn't even bother to properly research.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 1, 2018)

We've still got another month for someone to really bring it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 1, 2018)

Not a halal or anything but @Truthboi grinds my gears.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 1, 2018)

Everyone


----------



## OB 946 (Dec 1, 2018)

me


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 1, 2018)

@Hell0 was enjoyable to have around in chat Sort of like a spazzy, but funny, little brother in chat.

Plus it’s not like we have to deal with his shenanigans.  We aren’t the janitors around here.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 1, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> @Guardsman42 for that fake vigilante thread. Didn't even bother to properly research.


I unironically hope he dies.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm also going to have to say @Darkhusky88 and @darkshadowfox deserve at least a dishonorable mention on this list.


----------



## JB 236 (Dec 1, 2018)

Can I nominate all the new users in the Sargon, Vee and Metokur threads?


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

@Lillith1991 for stealing my style


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 1, 2018)

@Truthboi for being a massive newfag


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 1, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Lillith1991 for stealing my style



Fuck that cunt!


----------



## AA 102 (Dec 1, 2018)

@Gengar for not thinking I'd nominate him


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 1, 2018)

dannyfrickenp said:


> @Gengar for not thinking I'd nominate him


I'd like to nominate @dannyfrickenp for being a little bitch, one whose autism spans beyond traditional concepts of space & time.


----------



## DudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd like to nominate @DudeWithTheFood . That guy's a real prick.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 1, 2018)

DudeWithTheFood said:


> I'd like to nominate @DudeWithTheFood . That guy's a real prick.


I'd like to nominate @DudeWithTheFood for making such an unoriginal joke.


----------



## Somar (Dec 1, 2018)

@ICameToplaY's signature.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 1, 2018)

@Lillith1991 because that fucker never answered my question about how they can like huge tits but not vagina.


----------



## verissimus (Dec 1, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Can I nominate all the new users in the Sargon, Vee and Metokur threads?



Hey I'm not that bad come on.


----------



## harmacist (Dec 1, 2018)

emspex said:


> We've still got another month for someone to really bring it.


is that a challenge?


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 1, 2018)

DudeWithTheFood said:


> I'd like to nominate @DudeWithTheFood . That guy's a real prick.


I don't nominate the little shits who make comments like this.

@Apoth42 because of awful first impressions. #loliisnotchildporn


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 2, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> @ICameToplaY's signature.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 2, 2018)

harmacist said:


> is that a challenge?


no


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 2, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> @Lillith1991
> For this lovely quote, and than surging out for being made fun of for power leveling.



Any statement that begins with, "As a [_insert minority here_]," is destined to make you sound like the king of shit.


----------



## goku_black (Dec 2, 2018)

i nominate @goku_black for being a faggot


----------



## Audit (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone who joined the farms just to post on the zoosadist threads. If I see one more "I'm a furry and dog fucking is bad" I'll start alogging.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 2, 2018)

I've been here for over a year and these newfags are already more "popular" than me.


----------



## Audit (Dec 2, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> I've been here for over a year and these newfags are already more "popular" than me.


Come out as trans and spend at least 6 hours a day on kiwifarms shitting up threads if you want to be popular.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Dec 2, 2018)

Dis nigga got to be the newfag champ by far... https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jacob...n-jacob-js-darkseed2012-ramleironheart.48287/


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 2, 2018)

Gengar said:


> I'd like to nominate @dannyfrickenp for being a little bitch, one whose autism spans beyond traditional concepts of space & time.


One problem with that- He joined in 2016.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 2, 2018)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Any statement that begins with, "As a [_insert minority here_]," is destined to make you sound like the king of shit.


I can think of one or two regs who actually ARE transgender. Thing is it's not the most notable thing about them.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 2, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I don't nominate the little shits who make comments like this.
> 
> @Apoth42 because of awful first impressions. #loliisnotchildporn


Pretty much any weaboo user that whines about the censorship of lolicon and how it's not pedophilia (eg @Apoth42 and @Hui) should consider getting a life beyond the retarded anime they fap to.
Seriously, they're actually so worthless, that they're literally the only two users I ended up blocking. And I quickly found that their posts add absolutely nothing to threads.
Unless of course, if you count autistic screeching over the "evil" localization teams / dubbing companies / western countries while also posting other weeb shit like "I want Hatsune Miku in Smash" literally all the time as something "worth reading", somehow.


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 2, 2018)

@Your Sexy Futa Sister was the biggest gimmick account user of the summer, his overly obnoxious big tits avatar was annoying and him sticking to character along with shitting up the chat was beyond exceptional.

I'm glad @Big Bad Brat first debut thread caused people to create a thread and sperg about over the doxxing of parents which lead to Futa to sperg as well which lead to his self exile.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Dec 2, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Pretty much any weaboo user that whines about the censorship of lolicon and how it's not pedophilia (eg @Apoth42 and @Hui) should consider getting a life beyond the exceptional anime they fap to.
> Seriously, they're actually so worthless, that they're literally the only two users I ended up blocking. And I quickly found that their posts add absolutely nothing to threads.
> Unless of course, if you count autistic screeching over the "evil" localization teams / dubbing companies / western countries while also posting other weeb shit like "I want Hatsune Miku in Smash" literally all the time as something "worth reading", somehow.


I agree with these two users. They are way too dedicated to the lolicon not CP argument. I think they make fine comments sometimes when its not about one of their special interests.


----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate @Y2K Baby. No reason but I personally dislike him.


----------



## Incognito Mood (Dec 2, 2018)

@Incognito Mood is such a faggot.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 2, 2018)

all you people coming in and nominating yourselves are unironically the worst new users...git funny you fags


----------



## 419 (Dec 2, 2018)

me and my binman accent on null's streams


----------



## Tahoma (Dec 2, 2018)

can i get a "most uninteresting user" award


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate @Dee Price for ruining my @Lillith1991 comment by giving it a serious answer.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate Dee for best new user because she went from major lolcow to forum pet pretty seamlessly. And I think its cute and funny how she likes me now because I started showing her threads about other weird trannies.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 2, 2018)

@DavieCrockerJump because he called me a nerd


----------



## Done (Dec 2, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I nominate Dee for best new user because she went from major lolcow to forum pet pretty seamlessly. And I think its cute and funny how she likes me now because I started showing her threads about other weird trannies.


And now he's walking in Tommy Tooter's footsteps in becoming the new AMB lolcow.


----------



## DavieCrockerJump (Dec 2, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> @DavieCrockerJump because he called me a nerd


And a womanlet homosexual. You just don't like getting dabbed on by FACTS it seems


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 2, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> @Your Sexy Futa Sister was the biggest gimmick account user of the summer, his overly obnoxious big tits avatar was annoying and him sticking to character along with shitting up the chat was beyond exceptional.
> 
> I'm glad @Big Bad Brat first debut thread caused people to create a thread and sperg about over the doxxing of parents which lead to Futa to sperg as well which lead to his self exile.


Hey come on now, that was a fun thread.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/spergs-sperging-at-spergs-the-final-showdown.45254/


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 2, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> caused people to create a thread and sperg about over the doxxing of parents


I nominate all spergs in that thread reeeing over doxing on a dox website.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 2, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> I nominate all spergs in that thread reeeing over doxing on a dox website.


doxing being wrong is self-evident anyway you don't gotta yell about it


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 2, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> doxing being wrong is self-evident anyway you don't gotta yell about it


Ikr no need to pretend to be a good person here


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 2, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> doxing being wrong is self-evident anyway you don't gotta yell about it


Eh, I think this site has gotten a bit too dox happy. But whatever. 


Dingus Bing Bong said:


> Dis nigga got to be the newfag champ by far... https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jacob...n-jacob-js-darkseed2012-ramleironheart.48287/



Okay I change my vote. This is upsetting.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 2, 2018)

Al Gulud said:


> I nominate @Y2K Baby. No reason but I personally dislike him.


I nominate @Vrakks for original sin.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate all spergs in that thread reeeing over loli on a dox website.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate anyone who signed up because this site was making fun of [group] and had to chime in to say "not all members of [group] are like this!" This goes double for anyone who started posting without getting a feel for the tone of this place. Specifically, I'm thinking of all the furries that signed up during the zoosadism leaks and the people who got upset over the use of racial slurs to describe a man who actually looks like a gorilla in the Dylan Hafertepen thread.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 2, 2018)

I nominate anyone who spells doxxxxxxxxx as doxx.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Newfags who wander into a thread, skip over all the pages and ask 'Can someone tell me what's going on?", are very fucking annoying.


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 2, 2018)

@Desire Lines is just a poor mans BIMB


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 2, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> @Desire Lines is just a poor mans BIMB


Why? Are they offering puss to half the forum too but cheaper?


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 2, 2018)

No, just another, alboet slimmer, thot


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 2, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> @Desire Lines is just a poor mans BIMB


bimb, more like BIMBO


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes


Jaiman said:


> That one Asriel autist in my server who shat up the Zoosadism thread whining about "not all furries", then openly admitted to having sock accounts.


elaborate please


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 3, 2018)

All the users in the "Best New Users of 2018" posting frowny faves for not getting mentioned
entitled niggers smh


----------



## drain (Dec 3, 2018)

i'm the worst new user of every year


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 3, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i'm the best new user of every year


----------



## Hal (Dec 3, 2018)

@Itsque Because  he literally showed up to shill for everyone's  Favorite cucklord midget @Destiny


I should also add destiny because he joined in 2018 just to make himself look like the degenerate he is.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 3, 2018)

I suck lmao


----------



## Hal (Dec 3, 2018)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> I suck lmao


     Nah dude you're pretty chill


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone who joined in 2018 and says "me" in this thread automatically has animal dildos bought in their name and sent to their parents house.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 4, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> I'm the best new user


Your happiness and optimism is too much for this site. Lol


----------



## _Clam_ (Dec 4, 2018)

me lol what an original comment


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i'm the worst new user of every year


I hate your signature.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I hate your signature.


It's just amazing the mong can communicate in written language tbf


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 4, 2018)

@LateNightComics is shitting up the Comicsgate thread to a degree I find annoying. Probably not bannable, more like a retárded little sibling you wish you could leave at the bus station.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 4, 2018)

Just about everyone who signed up for the zoosadist threads.  Be it the ice cream doxers that took my dumb suggestion too far, the furfags that went in to say “not all furries”, and the endless heaps of uncreative and unfunny “die furries” posts mucking up the thread despite the fact that the rules above say not to lament about the fandom in bold all deserve at least a nomination if you ask me.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2018)

I’m clearly the best new user. Y’all who don’t realize this are just haydurs. You may think I lah, but I truly do think I’ve accomplished some great things. I browse here so I can know what my haydurs think of me and prove them wrong. I’ve been doing so good at counting my calories for a hot minute even though I suffer from binge eating and depreshun. I even got turkey instead of chicken at Subway recently because it’s less calories. 

And before anyone asks, yes, I do brush my teeth every day and I shower. I don’t know why y’all think I’m lahhing.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 4, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just about everyone who signed up for the zoosadist threads.  Be it the ice cream doxers that took my dumb suggestion too far, the furfags that went in to say “not all furries”, and the endless heaps of uncreative and unfunny “die furries” posts mucking up the thread despite the fact that the rules above say not to lament about the fandom in bold all deserve at least a nomination if you ask me.



I try to give most folks in the Zoosadist threads a pass because it's such a brutal and disgusting topic, you're going to get emotional, poorly thought out reactions from people.


----------



## drain (Dec 4, 2018)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’m clearly the best new user. Y’all who don’t realize this are just haydurs. You may think I lah, but I truly do think I’ve accomplished some great things. I browse here so I can know what my haydurs think of me and prove them wrong. I’ve been doing so good at counting my calories for a hot minute even though I suffer from binge eating and depreshun. I even got turkey instead of chicken at Subway recently because it’s less calories.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes, I do brush my teeth every day and I shower. I don’t know why y’all think I’m lahhing.



are u ok dude

also @ICameToplaY thanks fam, big hugs


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> are u ok dude
> 
> also @ICameToplaY thanks fam, big hugs


:powerlevel:I’m just having fun impersonating Amberlynn. :powerlevel:


----------



## Reynard (Dec 4, 2018)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I try to give most folks in the Zoosadist threads a pass because it's such a brutal and disgusting topic, you're going to get emotional, poorly thought out reactions from people.


Well, obviously.  But that still doesn’t stop the fact that both sides were mucking up the thread with their autistic shitfits.


----------



## drain (Dec 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I hate your signature.



but it loves you



Cthulu said:


> It's just amazing the mong can communicate in written language tbf



i find it more amazing the fact that i have internet access at all even if im using a literal potato tapped to the wall and powered by batteries


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 4, 2018)

You.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I hate your signature.



Wait, I thought you hate MY signature.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 4, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Wait, I thought you hate MY signature.


I have enough room in my heart to hate both.


----------



## drain (Dec 4, 2018)

how could anyone hate my signature when it is so well done i did it to make u guys laugh


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 4, 2018)

Me for being a shitposting, selfhating furfag. Can I have some antifreeze to drink?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I have enough room in my heart to hate both.



That's got to be a big fucking heart, you need to get that checked out.


----------



## AZ 594 (Dec 4, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Lillith1991 for stealing my style



Look on the bright side, @Lillith1991 has gone off back to solitude to grow that big brain of xeirs, leaving Cirno all yours.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 4, 2018)

@Me. I don't know many new users.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 7, 2018)

Fuck you, I'm not the worst new user of 2018, I'll have you know I joined in 2017.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Dec 7, 2018)

The people with the "lol conservatives pwned" NPC memes that do not even come close to reflecting the discussion they're supposed to be mocking.  Also, the much rarer "Lol libs pwned" NPC memes that do the same thing(Probably more common elsewhere).

It actually is me, for shitting up like every thread I post in (Seriously, look at how fast a thread turns to garbage after my first post. It'll happen here too).


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 7, 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just about everyone who signed up for the zoosadist threads.  Be it the ice cream doxers that took my dumb suggestion too far, the furfags that went in to say “not all furries”, and the endless heaps of uncreative and unfunny “die furries” posts mucking up the thread despite the fact that the rules above say not to lament about the fandom in bold all deserve at least a nomination if you ask me.


There's a reason why I stay out of Animal Control, and it's because of these chucklefucks.
I might be missing out on funny cows, but in the end, I would rather not go into what is now a containment site. Just like all threads on DSP, Chris Chan, Amblerlyn, Andrew Dobson, Moviebob, and any other cultcow.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 7, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> There's a reason why I stay out of Animal Control, and it's because of these chucklefucks.
> I might be missing out on funny cows, but in the end, I would rather not go into what is now a containment site. Just like all threads on DSP, Chris Chan, Amblerlyn, Andrew Dobson, Moviebob, and any other cultcow.


It’s mostly just the zoosadist threads that got that sort of attention.  The others can be plenty of fun to read through.


----------



## Dover Demon (Dec 12, 2018)

Anyone who says "myself."


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 13, 2018)

Heckler1 said:


> Newfags who wander into a thread, skip over all the pages and ask 'Can someone tell me what's going on?", are very fucking annoying.



You have to read the last 300 pages before posting.


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 13, 2018)

@Olga for being a massive sped in the SJW art thread


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 13, 2018)

The furfag faildoxers deserve a whipping. 



purpleboy said:


> Me for being a shitposting, selfhating furfag. Can I have some antifreeze to drink?


Antifreeze dispensers at every con. Just put mouth under dispenser.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone with 1,000+ posts within their first year. Get a fucking hobby.


----------



## drain (Dec 13, 2018)

tbh any faggot who write "we" when talking about the farms is already the worst user
this site isn't some sort of illuminati hivemind or super secret hacker club, there's no thing like 'we'


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kiislova said:


> Antifreeze dispensers at every con. Just put mouth under dispenser.


No, all I tasted was breast milk


----------



## Autisman卐 (Dec 13, 2018)

Me coz i always got dumb rate


----------



## heathercho (Dec 13, 2018)

@PantsFreeZone isn't a worst user. He's great.
He's an anti-anti-anti-A&H poster. He's the reason why such a forum exists.

DEATH TO NIGGERS. GAS THE KIKES. RACE WAR NOW.

Anyone who disagrees with me is a faggot and is the "worst new user".


----------



## Autisman卐 (Dec 13, 2018)

Fuck nigger fuck american fuck jew fuck asian fuck aborigin fuck everyone on the earth


I Fed up with thes wourld


----------

